# "VANGUARD 2" by reFX



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 20, 2022)

I´ve been waited for this sooo long. So much important old song-projects based on the original 32bit Vanguard-Version. Now I can finally finish or remake them 🥰



Videodescription:
"This is not just remastered; This is remade, enhanced, and improved. A new, cleaner UI. Ten new wavetables, two new filter types, a new delay type, a completely new reverb, a new distortion FX, synced LFOs, etc. Also, 136 completely new factory presets are included with VANGUARD2. All Vanguard expansions previously sold on reFX are included. All drums you hear in this demo are included as individual WAV files. VANGAURD2 will be available on Black Friday, November 25th, 2022."


----------



## MarcMahler89 (Nov 20, 2022)

Nostalgia hits me hard  My first synth
Although i kinda think of acid-style sounds thinking of vanguard, whereas the vanguard 2 playthrough sounds rather generic ...


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 20, 2022)

MarcMahler89 said:


> Nostalgia hits me hard  My first synth
> Although i kinda think of acid-style sounds thinking of vanguard, whereas the vanguard 2 playthrough sounds rather generic ...


yes - the new sounds in the video sound like a standard nexus-expansion but I love the old soundbanks - especially from sounddesigner "Arksun".


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 20, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> yes - the new sounds in the video sound like a standard nexus-expansion but I love the old soundbanks - especially from sounddesigner "Arksun".


Exactly, it sounds like a Nexus expansion, so I wonder what makes it different


----------



## Pier (Nov 20, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> yes - the new sounds in the video sound like a standard nexus-expansion but I love the old soundbanks - especially from sounddesigner "Arksun".


The Arksun presets on the Uhe synths are fantastic.



Braveheart said:


> Exactly, it sounds like a Nexus expansion, so I wonder what makes it different


Nexus is based on samples I think.


----------



## Fidelity (Nov 20, 2022)

Stoked - I thought Vanguard was abandonware. Can't wait to start using it again.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 20, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> Exactly, it sounds like a Nexus expansion, so I wonder what makes it different


Maybe to attract more modern producers to it which dont wanna buy a sample based multitalent like nexus? idk 🤷‍♂️ but for me its an nostalgic long awaited happening 🥰


----------



## ummon (Nov 21, 2022)

The most famous Vanguard preset


----------



## MarcMahler89 (Nov 21, 2022)

ummon said:


> The most famous Vanguard preset



Crazy how one instantly recognizes the vanguard presets after all those years.
This preset is way more famous though


----------



## Pier (Nov 22, 2022)

Vanguard2 | reFX


VANGUARD 2 - The Legend Reborn




refx.com


----------



## Teksonik (Nov 22, 2022)

If you've got a Vanguard 1 license you can get V2 for $49+tax. I dug my V1 license off an old laptop and contacted support. They responded very quickly and I was able to get the upgrade price. 

Oh and for preset lovers it comes with over 2400. All 18 banks they had sold in the past are included.


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 22, 2022)

I have some sound banks for the original - will it load up the legacy presets?


----------



## Teksonik (Nov 27, 2022)

Cideboy said:


> I have some sound banks for the original - will it load up the legacy presets?


Yes. Just select Import Bank.


----------



## zvenx (Nov 27, 2022)

Pier said:


> The Arksun presets on the Uhe synths are fantastic.
> 
> 
> Nexus is based on samples I think.


Afaik Nexus has wavetables, virtual analog and indeed samples...as you probably know the presets are made using a version that only the authorised sound designers have. The closest we have seen to what is the underlying engine is in the current 4.5.

rsp


----------



## zvenx (Nov 27, 2022)

ummon said:


> The most famous Vanguard preset



Interesting, i always thought this sylenth.

Although sylenth came out a year after it was recorded.






Older News Page 1 | LennarDigital


LennarDigital - High quality digital audio software.



www.lennardigital.com













My Love (Justin Timberlake song) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





(though not impossible for Timberland to get a version before release)...

So indeed probably Vanguard.

rsp


----------



## Pier (Nov 27, 2022)

zvenx said:


> Afaik Nexus has wavetables, virtual analog and indeed samples...as you probably know the presets are made using a version that only the authorised sound designers have. The closest we have seen to what is the underlying engine is in the current 4.5.


I saw a video of 4.5 and for a moment I thought you could create presets from scratch... but no 

It's a shame. It looks like a fantastic platform. The GUI is so much better than Avenger.


----------



## zvenx (Nov 27, 2022)

That may come by 6.5 

I think part of Avenger's GUI issue is that it has too many features and without the use of tabs.
rsp


----------



## KEM (Nov 27, 2022)

Only $80, might have to pick it up


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 28, 2022)

I remember my first reFX product!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 29, 2022)

It'd be fun if they included an original style GUI. But, the fact that it's backwards compatible's rather remarkable.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Nov 29, 2022)

What's the normal upgrade price?
It shows UPGRADE €79 discounted from €179.

Is that for real? I am still on Nexus 3


----------



## Pier (Nov 29, 2022)

Nimrod7 said:


> What's the normal upgrade price?
> It shows UPGRADE €79 discounted from €179.
> 
> Is that for real? I am still on Nexus 3


Are you looking at Nexus or Vanguard?


----------



## Nimrod7 (Nov 29, 2022)

Pier said:


> Are you looking at Nexus or Vanguard?


Oh sorry, I was asking about Nexus (sorry for the off topic!).


----------



## Teksonik (Nov 29, 2022)

TheUnfinished said:


> It'd be fun if they included an original style GUI. But, the fact that it's backwards compatible's rather remarkable.


They do. It's the Classic skin. We can also edit skin files to a degree.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 2, 2023)

I still prefer the look of version 1 to the version 2 skins.

Version 1:





A version 2 skin approximating version 1:





But of course the most important thing is how it sounds and whether it captures the spirit of the original.


----------



## Teksonik (Jan 2, 2023)

The main difference being that the Vanguard 1 GUI can not be resized and Vanguard 2 has grab and drag resize so that more than negates any minor differences between the old skin and the Classic skin found in Vanguard 2's Skin Browser. We can also customize the V2 GUI which is a nice option to choose the colors we prefer.

I've settled on this until I can dig deeper in to the skin config files:


----------

